# Canon T2i or Nikon D90?



## zebosha (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm planning to buy my first DSLR camera. And I'm deciding between these 2 cameras: canon t2i or nikon d90. So I need help. Which one is better?


----------



## mwcfarms (Apr 23, 2010)

here are some threads that might interest you and even answer your question. Some might not be the exact models but they are filled with info. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...598-whats-difference-between-nikon-canon.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/digital-discussion-q/200662-nikon-d90-canon-eos-50d.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/welcomes-introductions/197301-newbie-alberta.html


----------



## mwcfarms (Apr 23, 2010)

and yet another which also illustrates the search option of these forums. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...94363-canon-eos-rebel-t1i-vs-nikon-d5000.html


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2010)

This topic came up 10-14 days ago I think it was.

Canon Rebel T2i / EOS 550D Compared to the Nikon D90 Side by Side

This review compares the T2i side-by-side with the Nikon D90. Both cameras cost about the same these days. The D90 is Nikon's top consumer camera, the fourth model "up from the bottom" on the Nikon USA web site. The T2i is also the fourth model up from the bottom on Canon's USA web site. Both cameras sit just below the $1599 semi-pro bodies like the Nikon D300s and Canon 7D.

The real question between these two is which camera company do you want to be affiliated with? The megapixel differences are not really too significant, as you can see by looking at the pictures in the review above, and in other reviews, the T2i's ultra-crowded sensor (almost 18 megapixels on a 1.6x sensor) mean that entry- and even mid-level Canon lenses cannot "leverage" 18 megapixels, and in fact lens chromatic aberration is a huge problem with so many megapixels on such a small sensor, so the 12.1 vs 17.8 megapixel part of the equation is sort of a marketing trick rather than an actual,real advantage--unless you're prepared to shell out big money for L-grade Canon lenses.
     I think the T2i's advantages like mostly in video capture quality and the way the video features are implemented. Canon really has the video angle pretty well covered these days. Canon also has decent software that comes with their cameras--not earth-shatteringly good, but simple to understand, GOOD and RELIABLE software, in the form of DPP raw image converter software and their image viewer/browsing software.
      For every advantage you can name for one camera, there is an advantage the *other* camera has that the other model lacks. It goes back and forth. If you have no lenses or pre-conceived desires, then how each camera fits and feels in **your** hands should be your guiding,overriding decision.


----------



## Rosshole (Apr 26, 2010)

1. go to camera store
2. play with D90
3. play with T2i
4. play with D90 some more
5. play with T2i some more
6. buy whichever one feels best for you (form and function)

/thread


----------



## emh (Apr 28, 2010)

I know the politically correct thing to say is "get what feels right to you" or something like that. However, having gone through this exact decision fairly recently (along with considering the T1i, 50D, and D5000), I'll summarize what it boiled down to for me between the T2i and D90. Keep in mind this is just my opinion 


T2i has by far the better video capabilities

T2i has a much better implementation of Live View

D90, on paper, has better still image quality (but both are pretty good under good lighting)

D90 seemed noticeably better at two things that I'm a stickler about -- low light performance and chromatic aberrations

Nikon had better options for the lenses I wanted in the foreseeable future (16-85mm zoom; 50mm & 35mm f/1.8 primes)

D90 had features that were more conducive to playing with and learning various camera settings (dual control dials, second LCD, built-in remote flash commander etc.)

D90 fit better in my hand and felt more ergonomic to me

There are, obviously, other differences but those were the big things that mattered to me. 

Given that I was looking primarily for a still camera to learn more about photography with (and wanted video only for "emergency" use), I ended up getting a D90. The decision may be different based on what your requirements are. However, it's unlikely that you'd be disappointed with either one of these cameras.


----------



## cfusionpm (Apr 28, 2010)

emh said:


> D90 seemed noticeably better at two things that I'm a stickler about -- low light performance and chromatic aberrations


To be fair, CA has nothing to do with the body and everything to do with the lens. The T2i ships with a pretty garbage lens, but the price difference between a T2i body alone and a D90 with kit lens is a couple hundred dollars; enough to get a decent midrange lens for the T2i. 

Also, both high ISO noise and CA are processed heavily within the camera itself. If you don't run through any post software, this may be convenient. I personally would rather have the control to deal with them myself; especially with regards to noise. Nikon images tend to be softer at high ISO because of the large amount of luminance noise reduction built-in. But its nice if you don't PP your images.

That being said, I still don't know why these two cameras are so constantly compared... They're really not even in the same league and the D90 is closer to the 50D while the D5000 is closer to the T2i. Well they more stagger in between with no direct competition.

In my opinion, the D90 would be a better choice than the Rebel, because it's apparent that despite a few features, the Rebel lies in a product line below the D90.  But what it all comes down to are your needs, what you want to shoot, and what kind of lenses you use.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 28, 2010)

To me, i love the ergonomics of my d200.  IT fits in my hand comfortably, and i can reach all the controls quickly and effectively.  Basically, it all comes down to which layout and design feels better in your hands.  And remember, GLASS is the most important part, not the body.  Ive seen some AMAZING images with a low-level dslr, and some great glass.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2010)

The D90 is Nikon's top consumer-class d-slr camera, the fourth model up from the bottom on the Nikon USA web site. The Canon T2i is also the fourth model up from the bottom on the Canon USA web site, and as such is Canon's top consumer class d-slr. The D90 is not a competitor for the Canon 50D--the 50D was Canon's answer to the Nikon D300 for the last two years. For the last two years, the Canon 50D has been/was/is in competition with the Nikon D300 until Canon finally released the 7D so that they were more-competitive in the semi-pro body segment. The Nikon D90 is **clearly** not a semi-pro body like the Canon 50D or the Nikon D300.

Currently the D90 and Canon T2i are pretty close in price, and so both are considered to be competitive with one another. Both are quite simply, the top "consumer" d-slr cameras from their respective companies. The T2i is new, the D90 is nearing the end of its life.

Digital SLR Cameras from Nikon

D40,D3000,D5000,D90


EOS (SLR) Camera Systems - EOS Digital SLR Cameras - Lenses - Flashes - Wireless File Transmitters - Software Applications - Canon USA Consumer Products
Rebel XS, Rebel XSi, Rebel T1i, Rebel T2i


----------



## cfusionpm (Apr 28, 2010)

Derrel said:


> The D90 is Nikon's top consumer-class d-slr camera, the fourth model up from the bottom on the Nikon USA web site. The Canon T2i is also the fourth model up from the bottom on the Canon USA web site, and as such is Canon's top consumer class d-slr. The D90 is not a competitor for the Canon 50D--the 50D was Canon's answer to the Nikon D300 for the last two years. For the last two years, the Canon 50D has been/was/is in competition with the Nikon D300 until Canon finally released the 7D so that they were more-competitive in the semi-pro body segment. The Nikon D90 is **clearly** not a semi-pro body like the Canon 50D or the Nikon D300.


Not really.  They "clearly" sandwich cameras neatly between each other for pretty much every camera except the D3X/1DsIII, D3s/1DIV and D300s/7D.  There are really no direct competators below $1700.


----------



## emh (Apr 28, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> emh said:
> 
> 
> > D90 seemed noticeably better at two things that I'm a stickler about -- low light performance and chromatic aberrations
> ...



While it's true that PP can take care of high-ISO noise, the sweetspot for pixel density for an APS-C sized sensor (at least in current implementations) seem to me to be somewhere around 12-15mp. There's not a whole lot of data to support this, but that's the conclusion I could draw based on the few data points out there. So I do think there is a real factor here in low-light performance besides just filtering (whether in-camera or PP). 

Agreed about CA. It is indeed more a function of the lens, but I like having the built-in CA reduction in the D90. It seems to work quite well, and eliminates the need to PP a lot of pictures for it. If I really want to, I can still PP for slightly better results for a few pictures I really care about. It's mostly a convenience thing for me.



> That being said, I still don't know why these two cameras are so constantly compared...


I think it has to do with the nearly identical price. Currently, the D90 is about $780 and the T2i is about $800 (both body only).


----------



## jpyjpy (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm a newcomer to DSLR photography, but I have alot of friends who are really into this and give me really good tips.

So, I decided to buy my first SLR and it was between these two cameras: the d90 and t2i. I first picked up the d90, and it felt like a great camera. It took awesome pictures right out of the box with the 18-55mm lens. But, after a few days of reading more online, I felt that perhaps I made the wrong choice and should have gone for the t2i because of certain specs, the video, the lightness and the Q-mode looked easier to use. 

I returned the d90 and asked for the t2i (very nice service rep). Anyways, after 2 days of playing with the t2i, I couldn't take it anymore. Honestly, it was the most terrible experience ever. The only advantage it had over the d90 is the video, but it saves those as quicktime files, and I had to install quicktime to even play them.

The whole t2i camera felt so cheap. Even the strap felt way cheaper than Nikons. All the buttons and dials were stiff and uncomfortable. And, the shutter makes the annoying noise ever (a high pitched sqweek, SUPER annoying). The sounds it makes when focusing sounds both cheap and annoying. There's alot of other small details that I could mention too.

I liked the proximity sensor for the screen (it automatically turns off when your face is near, and back on when it's away), and the menu's were less cluttered, but I felt the photos it took weren't as good as the ones with the d90 even after tweaking the white balance settings and the color settings (everything was too white previously). The d90's pictures were much more appealing to me.

Finally, I returned the t2i, and luckily was able to ask for the d90 I returned back. Could not be happier with the d90 now.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## KmH (Dec 12, 2010)

jpyjpy said:


> I'm a newcomer to DSLR photography, but I have alot of friends who are really into this and give me really good tips.
> 
> So, I decided to buy my first SLR and it was between these two cameras: the d90 and t2i. I first picked up the d90, and it felt like a great camera. It took awesome pictures right out of the box with the 18-55mm lens. But, after a few days of reading more online, I felt that perhaps I made the wrong choice and should have gone for the t2i because of certain specs, the video, the lightness and the Q-mode looked easier to use.
> 
> ...


Are you a Nikon plant? :lmao:


----------



## blazerj (Dec 16, 2010)

KmH said:


> jpyjpy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a newcomer to DSLR photography, but I have alot of friends who are really into this and give me really good tips.
> ...



1 and only 1 post on the site, my guess is yes.


----------



## Destin (Dec 16, 2010)

blazerj said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > jpyjpy said:
> ...



Be it a Nikon plant or not, I agree with it. I've used both cameras pretty extensively, and the T2i feels like a toy compared to the D90. Everything he said about the T2i is pretty much dead on.


----------

